# Any of you girls 18-ish and younger?



## LeeanneMarie (Jan 5, 2008)

If so, how do you guys fund your MAC obsession? I have an allowance, and I'm supposed to use it for food, nights out (like movies and stuff), clothes, pretty much everything, but lately I've been using it all on MAC.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm just wondering if there are many other girls on this board around my age (I'm 17).

Also, how do your friends view your obsession? I feel like no one understands me because none of my friends are really that into makeup. And it gets frustrating but then I come to Specktra and I feel a bit better, haha!


----------



## elib067 (Jan 5, 2008)

alright girl i'll help you out here, i'm almost 20 and i'm in college and let me tell you i have actually gotten a lot of my friends addicted to mac. i have a job so i don't spend my parent's money on makeup but they definitely disapprove of my addiction haha. but what can you do, its your life and do what makes you happy. personally i HATE shopping for clothes because i hate the preppy type of style my friends have so i spend my money on mac. i would much rather buy things that make me feel good about myself and mac me feel pretty than stupid things that will go in and out of style.

girl do what you want and i'm sure you can always come to specktra and talk about makeup with your new friends!


----------



## user46 (Jan 5, 2008)

i'm 19 tomorrow (yayy). besides that, i have a credit card, and i work. besides christmas and things like that, i pay for my makeup myself.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm 16. No one understands my MAC (makeuup) obsession. Most of my friends are guys and I'm so much like them personality wise and I'm not even that girly but I'm always hanging out with them wearing some bright color on my face. My girl friends aren't into makeup as much. Sometimes they let me do their makeup but thats it. I've always heard about how awesome MAC was and I bought my first MAC products probably back in October and now I have like 15 things. I'm still building up my collection. Makeup has always been an interest of mine so I don't know what really got me into it. 


WOULDN'T IT BE COOL IF WE COULD HAVE A GROUP OR SUB-COMMUNITY FOR YOUNG SPECKTRA MEMBERS? LIKE 20 OR YOUNGER...


----------



## MACActress (Jan 5, 2008)

There used to be a teen subforum, but I think it was really inactive so it got deleted or something. 

I'm 17, and I sorta grew out of my mac addiction? I'll still get the occasional thing from a collection but I'm not buying a lot like I used to. But I had a really good babysitting job and I get allowance so I would usually use that, and get the occasional thing from my parents.


----------



## NutMeg (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm 18, and I really can't remember how I funded my collection. I went makeup crazy after my cousin died and I now have a collection worth several thousand dollars... I don't know where the money came from. I had enough of my own money (through working and money that I got when I was little that has been growing ever since) to pay for most of it, but the rest... I guess must have been Christmas money and stuff like that. My parents almost never gave me money for makeup. Anyway, I don't buy MAC anymore. I have so much that it will take me years to use it up and now that I'm in university I have more important things to spend my money on. I love what I've got though.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm 17 and I worked for my collection.  Over the summer I worked as a market research interview--basically I called people and tried to get them to do surveys with me--, worked at a food stand in an outdoor concert series, and babysat nearly  every week for this woman who _always_ over paid me.  And because I quit my job since they required a mandatory 20 hours/week, my parents give me an always allowance and some extra money now and then because I work my ass off in school.

I get how people don't see the value in me spending my money on MAC, but it is something that I place a high priority/importance on, versus someone who wants a car or sports tickets.  The Clearance Bin is a life saver.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But right now, I have a pretty decent collection and try to be realistic about what I will actually use in a collection.  Like I love those Fafi lipsticks, but I rarely wear lipstick, or if I do, it is a nude color and I always forget to reapply it.  So, Specktra definately helps curb the impulse buying since I have time to reflect on collections before they come out.

My friends really don't know about my "addiction."  They know I love makeup, but not how much.  Though, they did buy me a traincase.   But something they do ask me to do their makeup, and when they see my collection, the whole "Holy Crap!" thing happens.

But hey, it's my money and my life and I really don't regret anything I have bought.  I guess it just makes me Tay.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm such a dork!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm 18 (will be 19 next month) and I work two jobs. I get between $700-800 a month. I still live at home (for another few months) so I don't pay any real bills. I give my mom $100 a month for rent. I pay my phone bill which is $55 a month. And the rest I spend when needed (food mostly, then anything I want/have been needing, etc) I always put away at least a couple hundred every month.

That being said, I have just begun really spending money at MAC. I couldn't afford it before, and now I have been budgeting so that I can afford it. I'm trying to build my collection, and its something thats important to me. I just don't go over a certain amount usually. I don't go crazy with money. Like I figure when certain collections come out I'm not going to let myself spend over X amount of dollars on it. I have some lipglasses/lipsticks and shadows that i really want, but I will get them in small increments, or else I'll be broke for 2 weeks until my next check. I think you should choose whether or not you need it. Foundation and concealer--is a must. And it lasts for a long time. But aside from that, figure out how much you'll need per week/month on food and going out, and then figure out how much you'll need for your MAC. I've been writing down my MAC wishlist and then writing down the cost of those items, so i can budget accordingly and figure out which stuff I want the most and buy like 3 of those things first. Then when I get more money or whatever, I can get a few more things. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You're lucky you get an allowance girl. pray your family doesn't make you get a job, pay for all your own shit, and then pay them rent on top of that. it sucks. AND I won't have health insurance next month. I've been working consistently since I was 16, paying for everything I bought (including food, doctors visits, prescriptions, etc) I work 2 jobs now, and I pay rent at home (I _just_ graduated in June) and now I won't have insurance. Ain't that a bitch? lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways, I don't really have friends. So it doesn't matter what anyone thinks lol. My boyfriend doesn't mind my addiction too much he just laughs at me. he doesn't understand how a MAC gift card could be the perfect gift. Boys!


----------



## pahblov (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm 18 and going to university. I get an allowance for food, rent, books etc...with a little bit for spending money (ie. going out) every month. I basically sat down with my allowance and budgeted out some money for MAC every month. It's not a lot, but I find that if you know exactly how much you have to spend when you go in, it's a lot easier to quell the obsession!


----------



## LeeanneMarie (Jan 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I'm 18 (will be 19 next month) and I work two jobs. I get between $700-800 a month. I still live at home (for another few months) so I don't pay any real bills. I give my mom $100 a month for rent. I pay my phone bill which is $55 a month. And the rest I spend when needed (food mostly, then anything I want/have been needing, etc) I always put away at least a couple hundred every month.

That being said, I have just begun really spending money at MAC. I couldn't afford it before, and now I have been budgeting so that I can afford it. I'm trying to build my collection, and its something thats important to me. I just don't go over a certain amount usually. I don't go crazy with money. Like I figure when certain collections come out I'm not going to let myself spend over X amount of dollars on it. I have some lipglasses/lipsticks and shadows that i really want, but I will get them in small increments, or else I'll be broke for 2 weeks until my next check. I think you should choose whether or not you need it. Foundation and concealer--is a must. And it lasts for a long time. But aside from that, figure out how much you'll need per week/month on food and going out, and then figure out how much you'll need for your MAC. I've been writing down my MAC wishlist and then writing down the cost of those items, so i can budget accordingly and figure out which stuff I want the most and buy like 3 of those things first. Then when I get more money or whatever, I can get a few more things. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You're lucky you get an allowance girl. pray your family doesn't make you get a job, pay for all your own shit, and then pay them rent on top of that. it sucks. AND I won't have health insurance next month. I've been working consistently since I was 16, paying for everything I bought (including food, doctors visits, prescriptions, etc) I work 2 jobs now, and I pay rent at home (I just graduated in June) and now I won't have insurance. Ain't that a bitch? lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways, I don't really have friends. So it doesn't matter what anyone thinks lol. My boyfriend doesn't mind my addiction too much he just laughs at me. he doesn't understand how a MAC gift card could be the perfect gift. Boys!_

 
Yeah, I do feel really fortunate and lucky that I get an allowance. I've been looking for a job and I've had a few interviews but thats a whole nother story, lol.

I feel like I don't have much time to work and I think my parents understand that. I'm taking a bunch of AP classes, and I was drum major of my marching band with a lot of responsibility and time commitment.

That really sucks that you have to pay rent to your own parents. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Isn't half the point of staying home saving money on such expenses? Don't tell me you're going to school too on top of everything! Thats just too much!


----------



## LeeanneMarie (Jan 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *newagetomatoz* 

 
_I'm 17 and I worked for my collection.  Over the summer I worked as a market research interview--basically I called people and tried to get them to do surveys with me--, worked at a food stand in an outdoor concert series, and babysat nearly  every week for this woman who always over paid me.  And because I quit my job since they required a mandatory 20 hours/week, my parents give me an always allowance and some extra money now and then because I work my ass off in school.

I get how people don't see the value in me spending my money on MAC, but it is something that I place a high priority/importance on, versus someone who wants a car or sports tickets.  The Clearance Bin is a life saver.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But right now, I have a pretty decent collection and try to be realistic about what I will actually use in a collection.  Like I love those Fafi lipsticks, but I rarely wear lipstick, or if I do, it is a nude color and I always forget to reapply it.  So, Specktra definately helps curb the impulse buying since I have time to reflect on collections before they come out.

My friends really don't know about my "addiction."  They know I love makeup, but not how much.  Though, they did buy me a traincase.   But something they do ask me to do their makeup, and when they see my collection, the whole "Holy Crap!" thing happens.

But hey, it's my money and my life and I really don't regret anything I have bought.  I guess it just makes me Tay.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm such a dork!_

 
I know exactly waht you mean about being realistic. I mean I hardly ever wear lipgloss for the same reason you don't wear lipstick but sometimes its hard to resist. But you're right, thats what the clearance bin and CCOs are for :]


----------



## x-ivy (Jan 5, 2008)

i'm 15 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 youngest one here so far...truthfully I have to beg my mum to get new eyeshadow for me...I don't have a job yet or anything, so when I get money from family at anytime, it usually goes towards small stuff and make-up (new mascara, eyeliner, eyeshadow etc.) I'm not really obsessed...yet. I just enjoy making different looks. For the forum and the looks you guys post on here, they're subtle, but at I school I feel like I stand out
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. My friends don't wear anything but eyeliner or mascara at most, but I did noticte one of my friends that uses MAC make-up. Her looks are really smoky....that's about it


----------



## SmileyfacedPen (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm 16. I work at an animal hospital, and since my dad died, I get monthly death benefits. I pay for all my own stuff, or if it's something super expensive (like the laptop I got two months ago), my mom will put it on her credit card, and I will pay her back a few hundred dollars every month. 

Usually I alternate between saving money for MAC or Sephora orders, and saving for tattoos... I have two tattoos, and I'm getting another (hopefully!) next month, so I've been saving like crazy for the tattoo and the Fafi collection! 

I get paid quite a bit more than most people my age, because half of the days I work, I work from 8:00 am to 5:00 pm. I should have a lot of money on my paycheque that will be coming soon because I worked over Christmas, and most of that will be saved for my tattoo. I try my best at budgeting, and when I place MAC or Sephora orders, I try not to go over a certain amount, depending on how much I've got left for the month.

My friends are pretty indifferent about my makeup. Between my tattoos, and my My Little Pony and Beanie Baby collections, I'm pretty sure that nothing I do seems weird to them anymore.


----------



## NubianHoneii (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm 19.
I dont have a job right now (I did a while ago and I saved like hell), but since I'm in college right now I get about 850 a month from the government because my dad was a Vietnam vet. I take some of that money, and I save up my loose change for the day in a bucket then go cash it. You'd be shocked at how much money you can save that way.


oh, and my life revolves around my credit card =)

as for the friend thing... everyone only ask one thing "can you do my make-up?"


----------



## TangoMango (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm 18 and I get money from my dad every month. When I started wearing MAC (at 15) most of that money went to buying MAC. I think I'm growing out of it though, because I'm truely sick and tired of MAC coming out with a new l/e collection every month. After the Fafi and Heatherette collections come out, I'm taking a break from MAC and will be trying other brands like MUFE and NARS. Plus, I need to save up so I can go study abroad.


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 5, 2008)

i turned 18 on new years eve! woo lol
anyway i dont have a job.. i hate working the only place i would love to work is at a makeup counter but im applying for Estee Lauder once ive passed my driving test next week [well i hope i pass! :|] and theres jobs going there and you dont need experience or makeup school as long as you know the basics of makeup etc.
everytime a new mac collection comes out my boyfriend spends at LEAST £120 [$240] on mac for me.. basically we go to Newcastle to the mac counter.. i pick out everything i want.. he pays.. i guess im just very lucky lol i love it! i never pay for anything and people might think im shallow or something but thats just my boyfriend for ya.. he pays for EVERYTHING and when i had a job during xmas i quit because i could make more money from my boyfriend by sitting on my ass lol

my auntie lives in Belgium, shes a millionaire and worked for a huge company and visited the white house often and went all over the world... her husband is a pilot [not sure what type] but he makes LOADS and she always sends me gorgeous things.. she buys me £100s worth of clothes every few month because she wants me to be very fashionable.. she pays for my hair to get done but recently my bf has been paying for that because his sister has her own salon and he can get it cheaper for me... same with nails his other sister is a nail tech in the same salon so i get them done free
my mother hardly pays for anything, she doesnt work .. we aint rich [its just me and her ive never met my father and i dont want to.. i dont have any siblings which i love.. and my nana passed away in 2005 who lived with us and i miss her EVERY day] my millionaire auntie bought me a house when i was 6 years old the one that me and my mother live in so its in my name and everything but i live with my bf half of the time now anyway so i dont need a house to myself .. yet
i quit college.. i hated the work YES I HATE WORK im so lazy but i dont care .. my family care though but to be honest i dont wanna work on an airplane serving food n shit [i did travel and tourism, maths, english etc.] and quit after 3 month... then i was gonna do beauty but i thought 'ive learnt SOO much off specktra and i dont wanna clean peoples skin, wax their sweaty pits or crap like that' and i KNOW how to do makeup now so i didnt bother doing beauty.. but now im doing i.t with my best friend and my boyfriend and we are doing photography in a few month... 
but yeh thats basically most of my life story lol... i cant afford mac myself coz i dont get money i just get things bought for me... im so glad to have a lovely boyfriend [he doesnt understand this makeup addiction though but he tries to act happy lol]  oh and i first bought mac when i was 16 with my ex bf.. but i bought it myself [eagar lipstick!] haha yeh only one item but i didnt even know about specktra so i didnt know all this amazing stuff i do now

i really dont wanna get old 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i feel old being 18 now


----------



## LeeanneMarie (Jan 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SmileyfacedPen* 

 
_Usually I alternate between saving money for MAC or Sephora orders, and saving for tattoos... I have two tattoos, and I'm getting another (hopefully!) next month, so I've been saving like crazy for the tattoo and the Fafi collection!_

 
What are your tattoos of?


----------



## LeeanneMarie (Jan 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i turned 18 on new years eve! woo lol
anyway i dont have a job.. i hate working the only place i would love to work is at a makeup counter but im applying for Estee Lauder once ive passed my driving test next week [well i hope i pass! :|] and theres jobs going there and you dont need experience or makeup school as long as you know the basics of makeup etc.
everytime a new mac collection comes out my boyfriend spends at LEAST £120 [$240] on mac for me.. basically we go to Newcastle to the mac counter.. i pick out everything i want.. he pays.. i guess im just very lucky lol i love it! i never pay for anything and people might think im shallow or something but thats just my boyfriend for ya.. he pays for EVERYTHING and when i had a job during xmas i quit because i could make more money from my boyfriend by sitting on my ass lol

my auntie lives in Belgium, shes a millionaire and worked for a huge company and visited the white house often and went all over the world... her husband is a pilot [not sure what type] but he makes LOADS and she always sends me gorgeous things.. she buys me £100s worth of clothes every few month because she wants me to be very fashionable.. she pays for my hair to get done but recently my bf has been paying for that because his sister has her own salon and he can get it cheaper for me... same with nails his other sister is a nail tech in the same salon so i get them done free
my mother hardly pays for anything, she doesnt work .. we aint rich [its just me and her ive never met my father and i dont want to.. i dont have any siblings which i love.. and my nana passed away in 2005 who lived with us and i miss her EVERY day] my millionaire auntie bought me a house when i was 6 years old the one that me and my mother live in so its in my name and everything but i live with my bf half of the time now anyway so i dont need a house to myself .. yet
i quit college.. i hated the work YES I HATE WORK im so lazy but i dont care .. my family care though but to be honest i dont wanna work on an airplane serving food n shit [i did travel and tourism, maths, english etc.] and quit after 3 month... then i was gonna do beauty but i thought 'ive learnt SOO much off specktra and i dont wanna clean peoples skin, wax their sweaty pits or crap like that' and i KNOW how to do makeup now so i didnt bother doing beauty.. but now im doing i.t with my best friend and my boyfriend and we are doing photography in a few month... 
but yeh thats basically most of my life story lol... i cant afford mac myself coz i dont get money i just get things bought for me... im so glad to have a lovely boyfriend [he doesnt understand this makeup addiction though but he tries to act happy lol]  oh and i first bought mac when i was 16 with my ex bf.. but i bought it myself [eagar lipstick!] haha yeh only one item but i didnt even know about specktra so i didnt know all this amazing stuff i do now

i really dont wanna get old 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i feel old being 18 now_

 
You sound like a very lucky girl! When you say you're applying to estee lauder, are you applying to a counter?

Yeah, I don't college isn't for everyone. I think its really about doing what you're passionate about, and if college isn't in that picture then thats still a-okay.


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Jan 6, 2008)

Im 18 and use babysitting for my mac. But when I go overboard, I stick out my bottom lip to get the rest!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jan 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LeeanneMarie* 

 
_Yeah, I do feel really fortunate and lucky that I get an allowance. I've been looking for a job and I've had a few interviews but thats a whole nother story, lol.

I feel like I don't have much time to work and I think my parents understand that. I'm taking a bunch of AP classes, and I was drum major of my marching band with a lot of responsibility and time commitment.

That really sucks that you have to pay rent to your own parents. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Isn't half the point of staying home saving money on such expenses? Don't tell me you're going to school too on top of everything! Thats just too much!_

 
Well I understand. When I was 14 I was trying to get a job but no one would hire at such a young age. I had been trying to get a job from then on, and Mcdonalds was the first place to give me a chance at age 16. I know it can be hard trying to get a job while being a teenager. You sound pretty responsible, just don't blow _all_ of your money on MAC. Its a good idea to put away at least $10 every time you get an allowance (I'd put away more, but it depends on how much you get) Because you never know when something could happen to your family's financial situation, or they may just try to make you grow up too fast. Just remmeber that its always a good idea to have something saved for a rainy day.

No I'm not in college. I decided not to go since I have my cosmetology license. Its a good thing I decided not to, because I couldn't handle everything. My family is in a bad financial situation right now, which has nothing to do with me and I wasn't paying rent until a few months ago. But still, I just graduated and sometimes I don't think its fair. I can't change it though...I should have an apartment by March so everything will change


----------



## SmileyfacedPen (Jan 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LeeanneMarie* 

 
_What are your tattoos of?_

 
One is an eagle on my back, because my dad had a tattoo of an eagle. 

The other is a lotus on my arm... since my dad died, I've been having a lot of problems, in virtually every area you can think of... physical and mental health, my dad's family is basically estranged now. I thought the lotus would be a really positive thing to have a tattoo of, because they start as a little seed in the mud at the bottom of a body of water, and grow up through the muck and muddy water to become a beautiful flower. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I think that a lotus has relevance to anyone who has been through a tough period in their lives.


----------



## ZoeFerret (Jan 6, 2008)

Not 18 or younger now but when I was a teen I also had a MAC Obsession. I had a part time job @ 17 and it paid for my make up! I also had birthday, Christmas money to spend it on.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jan 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LeeanneMarie* 

 
_...

I feel like I don't have much time to work and I think my parents understand that. I'm taking a bunch of AP classes, and I was drum major of my marching band with a lot of responsibility and time commitment.
..._

 
APs basically caused me to quit my job.  I'm only taking four of them this year, but one has an insane amount of work that is off and on.  I remember going to bed at 1am because I had to finish and outline, and getting up at 5:45am.

Plus, I'm editor-in-chief of my school's paper, and I'm really the only one who knows how to work the f-ed up layout program, so I'd be at school by 7:30am to work on it and a lot of days I stayed till 4:30-5pm.

Right now, I'm also doing pit orchestra, which steals my afternoons from me.

So I figure, musical is over in March and AP exams are done in May, I'll just go back to my old job since I'm training new people on layout, so I don't have to be there every day and I have a lot more free time.  I'm not fond of my job, but I sit in a pseudo-cubical for 4-5 hours and make $7.50-$8 plus an occasional bonus.  And they take anybody; they use temp agencies on a regular basis, so I pretty much have a job waiting if I want it.  

Plus, the concerts I work at got moved, and if my father decides to still do it, I'll be moved to the beer tent where I'll make twice as much.

So I just have to be strong till the end of May!!  Like that is going to happen!  LOL


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LeeanneMarie* 

 
_You sound like a very lucky girl! When you say you're applying to estee lauder, are you applying to a counter?

Yeah, I don't college isn't for everyone. I think its really about doing what you're passionate about, and if college isn't in that picture then thats still a-okay. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
well its a counter but its like an hour away from where i live so thats why im hoping to pass my driving test next week ... im so nervous lol


----------



## smilebacklovely (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm 16... and I pay for all of my makeup. I have a part time job that pays pretty well so I have the money to pay for it. I don't pay for anything else I own so basically I could spend my whole paycheck on makeup if I really wanted to. Haha but I try to restrain myself and save as much as I can. I'm sure my savings will come in handy some day...


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm 20 and have a part time job. A lot of my extra money goes towards makeup and sometimes clothes.


----------



## MsCocoa (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm 17 and I work, but my mum would buy me MAC as a gift for xmas and b'days etc, I know a few people that work in department stores so I could get a discount and I'm working on making friends with a MUA lol, I can afford MAC but it's the NARS stuff that hurts my purse.


----------



## LADII UNIQUE (Jan 6, 2008)

well i just turned 17 and i use my money from working to buy my mac i only buy the stuff i need form each collection and i try to buget myself when i  go mac shopping (it dosent always work) also i always get mac from my parents when i do good or just because i love makeup more than my boyfriend jk lol but i wear makeup more than my friends but i got them into it


----------



## weneedaroom (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm seventeen, and most of my collection has been bought through working 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have you tried applying for a part time job? I managed to work and still get a 4.6 GPA at the end of my highschool career so it can be done!


----------



## kimmy (Jan 7, 2008)

i'm nineteen, and fund all of my addictions with a full time job. at eighteen i was working part time. at seventeen, i did things around the house and spent holiday money on the stuff. my friends always wanted me to do their makeup when we were in high school haha!


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm 18, I have an allowence. Its enough to buy about 150-200 USD in cosmetics a month, sometimes more or less. I do not want to have a job until I finish Uni.


----------



## astronaut (Jan 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *weneedaroom* 

 
_I'm seventeen, and most of my collection has been bought through working 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have you tried applying for a part time job? I managed to work and still get a 4.6 GPA at the end of my highschool career so it can be done!_

 
You're only 17?? I seriously thought you were in your early 20's!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LeeanneMarie* 

 
_You sound like a very lucky girl! ...._

 
You really think so?


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 7, 2008)

MMMMM personal growth, it's a wonderful thing.


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_You're only 17?? I seriously thought you were in your early 20's!_

 
i thought that too!!! lol she looks gorgeously older though


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jan 7, 2008)

im 18..i'll be 19 in like 2 weeks and I don't have a job right now but almost all the makeup I own I worked for and bought for myself just because the money my parents give me is to pay my tuition and to buy food and such since I live over 100 miles away from both my parents and I could easily used some of that money on makeup but I know that they only give it to me so that I get necessary things with  so thats what I do...but I need to find a job soon b/c i haven't bought more than 2 makeup items at a time since august and b/c I've been having a lot of money issues with the bank and creditors have started calling me about something I have to pay for, and my dorm payment is late and I don't have any books right now so I really can't afford to be buying makeup right now...so I hope all of you that have ppl to buy you makeup or give you an allowance know that ur lucky


----------



## weneedaroom (Jan 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_You're only 17?? I seriously thought you were in your early 20's!_

 
Haha, yeah. It's funny, people never think I look my age--either WAY younger or older.


----------



## elib067 (Jan 8, 2008)

THANK YOU FOR SAYING YOU TOOK AP'S AND HAD A JOB. i'm sick of hearing people complaining about jobs and ap's (not on here but mostly from people i know). i had a job, a babysitting job, and took 6 aps and i managed to do it all.


----------



## Bunny (Jan 8, 2008)

Hmm well....Get a bf? No just kidding..but I guess the best thing is to just get a job really. It could be a couple of days a week, and that would be enough to strt building your mac collection.

Im 19, but I sarted my obsession right before my 17th birthday. It is hard and all, but possible. As for my friends..They dont get except my bestfriend who told me about mac. Some of them are't going o understand..but alot of those same friends are gonna want you to do their make-up..and thats because you probabaly look awesome...and they wish they were obsessed just like you, lol..

Besides there is always love here at Specktra!


----------



## Leopardskinny (Jan 9, 2008)

Well I have savings from when I worked back home- but I just quit beauty school (seriously, I was learning nothing, when you have a makeup obsession there is little you DON'T know) so now I'm looking for a job in the city. Also I'm poor from college lol. I have a flat I share and that costs me about £400 ($800/$850) a month so that is where my money goes! I get makeup gift cards though on Christmas and Birthdays so that usually sees my addiction through! Oh, and I'm 18 btw.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm 17 coming up to 18. I pay for my MAC with my EMA (sometimes a bit of DLA) but I've gradually stopped buying MAC, nothing i need or like at the moment.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 11, 2008)

ooh! i wonder who the youngest and the OLDEST specktra members are?


----------



## mrheine (Feb 8, 2008)

i'm 21 and a college student. i work on and off (mainly when my job needs me, so while sometimes i go a month of so not working, i'll work a few weeks of 40-hour weeks) and volunteer with election campaigns so my parents help me out. 

i just started "collecting" mac last month, but before that i always wore it...i'm lucky to have such generous parents that help pay for my education and expenses and also give me small bits of money here and there. 

i've worked since the summer before my junior year and am usually very frugal. it's the mac addiction that ruins my frugalness!


----------



## Shanti (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm 18 and I don't have a HUGE MAC obsession. I love MAC of course but I'm kind of at the point where other things are starting to take priority (like travel) and I don't wear as much colour as I used to. I used to be able to buy stuff with every pay cheque, but I've def. cut back (I don't have the funds to spend as much as I used to).
Also, I've just become fascinated with Japanese makeup brands so when I budget my makeup money, it usually goes towards those. =P


----------



## Weasel (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm 14 and I have an allowance, and I was shocked to find out I get a higher allowance than Miley Cyrus lol

and yes I know I'm very fortunate, I would never have time for a job! Between the amount of dance classes I do and my GCSE Coursework I barely have time to think lol


----------



## Artphr33k (Feb 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_You're lucky you get an allowance girl. pray your family doesn't make you get a job, pay for all your own shit, and then pay them rent on top of that. it sucks. AND I won't have health insurance next month. I've been working consistently since I was 16, paying for everything I bought (including food, doctors visits, prescriptions, etc) I work 2 jobs now, and I pay rent at home (I just graduated in June) and now I won't have insurance. Ain't that a bitch? lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
i know what you mean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




im 18, go to school and work full time. but like CantAffordMac, i give myself a budget. its small, but i don't only buy mac. plus, ive been collecting a reeeeeeally long time.

oh, buying out of the store helps too.... i just bought two REAL mac pigments on ebay for $10


----------



## k.a.t (Feb 9, 2008)

Hehe well, im 16 (17 in 8 months 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) i only get £5 a week- yeah, im poor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 although if i ask for money i'll usually get it.) I don't work but i will start work as soon as i leave school as i don't want to mess up my revision and so on for my upcoming GCSEs. When i work iam gonna save like mad and only spend so much.
I only own a mac foundation and concealer. LOL.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Feb 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_...I only own a mac foundation and concealer. LOL._

 
Be happy you have that otherwise your addiction could get even worse!!  I started out with four shadows, a shadestick, a lipstick, and a pigment.  Then I felt I needed something to go with a color, and then another color to go with that, and before I knew it, I had to move into a traincase that I'm slowly outgrowing!!  I'm starting to worry what I'm going to do when I finally hit up Heatherette!  I may have to get a job a few weeks early to afford it and a new traincase!  LOL


----------



## bonnellnicole (Feb 13, 2008)

luckily (but also unluckily) there isn't a MAC store near me so I can only splurge a few times a year.  I still manage to spend around $700-$1000 AT LEAST though.  I fund my addiction by having a part time job during the school year and a full time job during the summer (I'm 17 but I turn 18 in less than a month).


----------



## deven.marie (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm 18, I have been working at the Disney Store for over a year now, I have always paid for everything myself, I never ever ever got allowance from my parents... it prepared me for the "real world" though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Now im at SF state and even though I live at home, I still have to pay my own phone and cable bill.. and just random stuff to my dad. 
So I cherish every dollar i get, every $10 is a pan refill to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



For more expensive stuff, like foundation and whatnot, I ask my boyfriend sometimes. He loves me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If that doesnt work I let out a long sigh and start saving my $1's. lol


----------



## secretwish (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm sixteen and my mom used to buy a lot of my makeup. Birthday presents, christmas presents and "good job for passing all your classes" presents were makeup for like two years. Now that my MAC collection is up to size, I've stopped buying so much. IMHO MAC's quality has gone way down after heatherette i'll probably be on mac hiatus for awhile. Maybe a nice like will be able to 'lure' me out (lol!) My mom thinks I have too much makeup already and I need to save up for this summer too


----------



## NaturallyME (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm 17 and my parents mostly pay for any make up I buy my mom will usually buy like $40-$50 at a time which is pretty reasonable. 
I cant work right now because im in a lot of clubs and i play softball and im an AP student so... lifes pretty hectic but once my season is over i plan on getting a job during the tourist season and work at a restaurant out by the beach. 


.... it helps to make a list of all of the eyeshadows and lippies u want THE MOST and try to search for them at CCO's the only thing i really buy at the counters is foundation, fix+, and LE stuff


----------



## NaturallyME (Feb 28, 2008)

Double post sorry


----------



## NaturallyME (Feb 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_ 
WOULDN'T IT BE COOL IF WE COULD HAVE A GROUP OR SUB-COMMUNITY FOR YOUNG SPECKTRA MEMBERS? LIKE 20 OR YOUNGER..._

 

I totally agree with this


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm 19 (20 in May), and I'm doing a full-time 36 week make up production and design course. I work Saturday and Sunday, and I also get $50 a week from StudyLink as a Student Allowance (you do have to pay this back). Basically, since MAC is so outrageously overpriced here, I can get one eye or lip product every fortnight or one face product (MSF, foundation) a month. That's just how it goes *shrugs* I could buy more than that, but the bf and I eat out a lot and like to go to the movies, so...

When I was younger I had to get a part time job to pay for anything I wanted, my parents wouldn't pay for anything I didn't need. We weren't in a very good situation financially, so it didn't really bother me. I'd rather have food in the fridge than makeup.

I wish I could live at home and do this course. $100 rent a month is pretty good, my boyfriend are paying NZ$160 a week for our crappy little flat. 

I miss being younger sometimes >.<


----------



## J90 (Feb 28, 2008)

Im 17 and to be honest, i got hooked in terminal 3 i think it was and i bought permaplum powerpoint. From then it was a liner obsession, i have about 15 and i felt a bit guilty after a while asking my mum to get them for me. But then i got a job at 16 and my first 3 paycheques went on trips to london! I discovered PRO on fouberts place and the addiction took hold. I guess I just splurged, now im driving and theres a whole lot more to budget for so i also keep a make up budget, try to go to america every 3 months (mum works for BA) and i make quite nice savings there, but even so, i save, plan beforehand for products that i know i need (staples- foundation, mascara) and then a 'splurge' amount for products that i like when i get to the counter. 
BUDGET


----------



## deadSAVVY (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm 17,
and I *hate *being called *cute*! I look like a little girl without makeup (I guess I am lol)
I think that's how I started getting into makeup. My curly hair and big cheeks don't help me much either lol!

Well because I'm not allowed to work I am primarily focused in school. AP..honors..blah blah blah. My fam thinks I should worry about my academics rather than having a life. So as a result, I have a loving hubby who occassionally spoils me. I'm not rotten though, I'm very much appreciative!! I love MAC! I actually got my first MAC (lipglasses) as a gift from my aunt who's overly vain, and from there everytime MAC comes out with a collection that happens to catch my eye, the hubby hands me his credit card! Dude I'm so glad he's mine!
I kinda felt bad at first for letting him pay for my makeup $$$! but he knows that it's my thing and that I have no problem in getting a job..I'm just busy all the time. I'll pay him back once I'm done with Med school lol

Oooh, I don't have friends into MAC that are my age, but I have friends in their 20's who are but not heavily.


I'm not conceited or anything, but I find it annoying sometimes when people(girls my age) tell me they like my makeup .am I mean? lol Then the fact that everyone calls me cute...*GRRRRR!*


----------



## iamlelilien (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm 16. I get an allowance, but I mostly use it for other things. I only buy expensive makeup every few months.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Feb 29, 2008)

Iam 18 and I work part time in a retail store and I pay for things myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 well my dad pays for my driving lessons


----------



## _ohmygosh (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm 18 and I work two casual jobs and also recieving "money for studying".. most of the pay goes straight towards "expensive" fashionable items, food, weekends, presents (always someones birthday urgh), weekends (haha i'm mentioning it twice because it's mostly my cause for being broke), phone bills i owe from a couple months back, gym memberships, petrol and other misc. things,,, so usually I don't have any money!

My parents usually give me money for make-up but only if it's like foundation, a couple of eyeshadows or new collections and my mum always gives into me when I need money for clothes (last one on the rack and sales), shoes, food, taxi ride home. Sometimes mum and dad also pays for my petrol when they feel sorry for me?


----------



## _ohmygosh (Mar 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *_ohmygosh* 

 
_I'm 18 and I work two casual jobs and also recieving "money for studying".. most of the pay goes straight towards "expensive" fashionable items, food, weekends, presents (always someones birthday urgh), weekends (haha i'm mentioning it twice because it's mostly my cause for being broke), phone bills i owe from a couple months back, gym memberships, petrol and other misc. things,,, so usually I don't have any money!

My parents usually give me money for make-up but only if it's like foundation, a couple of eyeshadows or new collections and my mum always gives into me when I need money for clothes (last one on the rack and sales), shoes, food, taxi ride home. Sometimes mum and dad also pays for my petrol when they feel sorry for me?_

 
That made me sound like a spoilt brat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, Urgh, I'm not!


----------



## Julzie (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm 17 (18 in a few months) and I get an allowance which I can use on whatever I want. Necessities such as food and basic clothing (socks, underwear) are paid for by my parents. Some weeks, it might be a few novels. Other times, it'd be MAC.


----------



## Sushi. (Mar 6, 2008)

im 17 and i have a part time job at a gym that covers my gas/food nights out, but i also sell hair extensions online and i use all the extra money i gain from that on things for myself like makeup, accesories, etc.


----------



## lovekrumpet (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm 17. I tend to fund my obsession with my work-study job at my college, and the saving of many an allowance. It helps that my boyfriends mother is a MAC artist too =P My family tends to support my addiction on my birthday/Christmas and for Valentines day my boyfriend bought me a lippie and a quad from the Fafi collection ^_^ Gotta love having family that support your addiction.


----------



## Chastity (Mar 8, 2008)

I turned 18 a few months ago, but I've had my job since I turned 16. Since then my parents haven't really put out much money for me, besides food.
I don't buy a lot and I save like crazy.

The only person I really talk to about makeup is my boyfriend, haha. I don't have any friends who are into makeup.


----------



## Calhoune (Mar 8, 2008)

I recently turned 17 and I paid for MAC with birthday money and with my allowance. It really isn't an "allowance" it's more like a "thank you for going to school"-thing since I get the money from the government or however you put it >.> Here, everyone that goes to high school gets 150$ a month and that's what I used to pay for things for myself. I recently got a part time job and I'm just hoping that with the added money I'm going to get, that I won't waste it all on mac lol

About m obsession... most people in my school know I like makeup, because I always come to school "made up". But no one has seen my collection I bet if they did, they'd think I was insane lol


----------



## revinn (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm seventeen (eighteen on July 1st, Canada Day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), and I have no idea how I fund my collection. I blow at least a hundred dollars every two weeks. I have had a part time job since I was fifteen, and briefly did a paper route (never again). I don't get allowance, and I pay for things like driver's insurance, clothing, application and grad fees, etc, myself. Everytime I go to the MAC store, I think, there's another hundred out of the ol' college fund. I've been lucky enough to receive four major scholarships so far, so I'm not too bothered.. My friends all think I'm insane, which is why I come to Specktra to be with my "people."


----------



## ShauntyXD (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm 16 and I buy my makeup with my allowance money. Fortunately i don't have things like bills and stuff to pay, so i can just use my allowance for whatever i choose...i don't buy makeup too often, but when i do i get a lot of it at a time.
With my friends i don't think they rly view my makeup as an obsession they just notice that i can apply it better than the average teenager. lol Plus my collection isn't outrageously huge so it's no big deal to other people... at the moment.


----------



## .:jinx:. (Mar 13, 2008)

im 15 and i have a job  but im trying to save most of the money i make from my job so instead  i put all of my change into a jar and whenever something i want appears at the mac store  i count my change   youd be surprised at how much it adds up


----------



## kristakamikaze (Mar 13, 2008)

im 17, and i have a mac obsession,
i dont rly have the money to go out and blow on it tho =/

so once a month i try to get something in the makeup line.

i have a plain makeup obsession tho
anything works for me.

my friends dont rly mind it.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Mar 20, 2008)

I worked and unforunately all my money went to make up =[


----------



## esmeralda89 (Mar 22, 2008)

Beleve it or not i got kicked out of my schools spanish club (i was vice president) for buying what these silly and mean girls considered "way too expensive makeup" and its not like i was showing off they were going through my makeup bag!! oh well they were just jealous im 18 and I am not ashamed to say i love mac and no one as long as i am working for my money will stop me from buying what i want which is obviously mac!! BtW my friends dont understand why i am obsessed with mac but specktra and my mom do!! im happy with that!!


----------



## heartsarebound (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *esmeralda89* 

 
_Beleve it or not i got kicked out of my schools spanish club (i was vice president) for buying what these silly and mean girls considered "way too expensive makeup" and its not like i was showing off they were going through my makeup bag!!_

 
What the heck? How can they kick you out for owning make-up? That's the most absurd thing! You may want to go talk to a school admin about this because that is very unjust. 

I'm 17 and just got into buying make-up last December and it has grown alot which is both a good thing and bad thing. My parents have never offered to buy me MU but I've never really asked either. Generally I work every summer and I do have somewhat of a part-time job. In that sense I mean I only work Saturdays and I get roughly $60 for the day. So that's pretty much how I get money for beauty products. 

I'm sure we know MAC, Sephora, & other high-end products are expensive! Therefore if you have permisssion from your parents, I would suggest getting paypal and buying/swapping items from communities. I actually regret buying alot of MU because I would see them online for about half the cost! Everything is so convenient online as well. I love MAC paint pots & pigments but I know I'll never be able to use all of one product in my lifetime! However at the store you're required to buy the full product which is pricey. Fortunately online, you can buy pigment/paintpot/fluidline samples for a fraction of the cost which I think is pretty great! Haha moral of the story is that if you're allowed - check out online deals before splurging at the store.

For those who can't or aren't allowed to get a job, try doing a few extra chores around the house. Offer to mow the lawn for neighbours. Or even hold a garage sale! There are alot of odd-end jobs here and there


----------



## esmeralda89 (Mar 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *heartsarebound* 

 
_What the heck? How can they kick you out for owning make-up? That's the most absurd thing! You may want to go talk to a school admin about this because that is very unjust._

 
Well they said i could stay and be the person who ran errands basicaly to be treated like a doormat and no way was i going to stay after being the vice president but that club was awful after lots of the people left the club got out because of the same probs. Oh well I guess you cant please every one, but hey there are people who totally unerstand me. *Tip* save your leftover change all of it you will be surprised by how much it adds up to meaning more mac makeup!!


----------



## lexiesupagirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Im 18. Im still at school. I get allowance from my parents- its 250$ a month. I buy my own clothes, makeup, food and stuff like magazines and cd's. my parents pay only the rent for me. in the middle of the month im broke cos i spent all my money on mac.
.. xx


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 1, 2008)

Umm.. I get money off my parents, I once had a job at Maccas, I once won $1000 off Paypal and I usually have money in my bank account for online purchases


----------



## Dollfaced (Feb 25, 2010)

I just turned 16.. My mom mostly gives me money, but I never get very much so I have to save for whatever I want.
I really really want a job to help out my mom and have a bit of money for myself, but I'm not very hopeful that I'll get a job some time soon. :/ blah being young and broke sucks!


----------



## Civies (Mar 2, 2010)

I'll be 18 in 4 months (yay), and I've been working since I was 16! I don't spend that much of my money on makeup but I wish I did because my money goes towards other thing that I can't even show for .. it just disappears. I think I spend a lot of my money on food :/ ugh !

Some of my friends buy MAC products but they think it's really expensive and unnecessary. My friends don't understand but thankfully my boyfriend does 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.He understands my obsession and will listen to me talk about my haul and how excited I am for an upcoming collection or sale, he's great!


----------



## HMC (Mar 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LeeanneMarie* 

 
_If so, how do you guys fund your MAC obsession? I have an allowance, and I'm supposed to use it for food, nights out (like movies and stuff), clothes, pretty much everything, but lately I've been using it all on MAC.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm just wondering if there are many other girls on this board around my age (I'm 17).

Also, how do your friends view your obsession? I feel like no one understands me because none of my friends are really that into makeup. And it gets frustrating but then I come to Specktra and I feel a bit better, haha! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh Honey, trust me! I know EXACTLY how you feel! That is the exact reason when i found Specktra i was jumping for joy!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Because i seriously feel like no one understands me when it comes to my make-up hobby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my boyfriend just rolls his eyes lol and my parents laugh at me and say, "now don't you go and spend all of your paycheck at Sephora and MAC!" But now that i've gotten older and have my car and everything and have a boyfriend who lives in another state, my money has started to go more to plane tickets and gas for the car 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i ALWAYS still find a way to get myself a little sweet gift here and there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Hannah <><


----------



## HMC (Mar 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i turned 18 on new years eve! woo lol
anyway i dont have a job.. i hate working the only place i would love to work is at a makeup counter but im applying for Estee Lauder once ive passed my driving test next week [well i hope i pass! :|] and theres jobs going there and you dont need experience or makeup school as long as you know the basics of makeup etc.
everytime a new mac collection comes out my boyfriend spends at LEAST £120 [$240] on mac for me.. basically we go to Newcastle to the mac counter.. i pick out everything i want.. he pays.. i guess im just very lucky lol i love it! i never pay for anything and people might think im shallow or something but thats just my boyfriend for ya.. he pays for EVERYTHING and when i had a job during xmas i quit because i could make more money from my boyfriend by sitting on my ass lol_

 

Dang girl, that's just not even FAIR!!! I want my BF to do that for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol he's totally the "thrifty, save your money for more important things" type of guy. Ugh lol

Hannah <><


----------

